# [Webspace] Anforderungen für Java



## Subwoover (15. März 2007)

Heyho Leute!

Dachte mir, das Thema passt vielleicht am besten in den Java-Thread.
Falls falsch, bitte verschieben!

Meine Frage ist: Kennt jemand gute Webspace-Anbieter für Web-Java (JSP, JSF, Servlets) ?

Habe eine Weile gesucht aber nichts gefunden, was irgendwie aussagekräftig genug wäre um diesen Provider zu wählen.

Mfg!


----------



## split (15. März 2007)

Ich denke, das Thema passt besser ins Webhosting-Forum...

Aber die Anforderungen erfüllt denke ich eigentlich nur ein Rootserver mit viel Arbeitsspeicher (abhängig von deinem Projekt). Eventuell tut's auch ein vServer, aber nur mit viel garantierten Arbeitsspeicher und auch nur für kleine Projekte.

Zum Betreiben eines eigenen Servers solltest du allerdings fundierte Linuxkenntnisse besitzen (ja, auch wenn du Confixx oder Plesk benutzt).

Webhoster für Servlets/JSP gibt es auch ein paar, allerdings kann ich mir da einfach nicht vorstellen, dass du damit glücklich wirst... Gerade J2EE-Projekte erfordern maximalen Zugriff auf die Konfiguration!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. März 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.jsp-develop.de/hosting/?sessionid=7c0e29ca2265da3bcfc50321a30a8633

Gruß Tom


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. März 2007)

split hat gesagt.:


> Zum Betreiben eines eigenen Servers solltest du allerdings fundierte Linuxkenntnisse besitzen (ja, auch wenn du Confixx oder Plesk benutzt).
> 
> Webhoster für Servlets/JSP gibt es auch ein paar, allerdings kann ich mir da einfach nicht vorstellen, dass du damit glücklich wirst... Gerade J2EE-Projekte erfordern maximalen Zugriff auf die Konfiguration!



Oder um fundierte Windoof Server 2003 kenntnisse, da die auch öfters mal angeboten wird.


----------



## Subwoover (16. März 2007)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten!

Bisher habe ich noch kein Angebot für JSF gesehen. Kann es sein, dass JSF auf JSP-Basis lauffähig ist? Soviel ich weiß, benötigt man für Java im Webbereich ja lediglich einen Java-Container ala Tomcat, oder?

Mfg


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. März 2007)

JSF ist im Prinzip nur eine Erweiterung von JSP, die es halt in sich hat 

Tomcat reicht komplett...ein Applikationsserver wie JBoss würde auch gehen, aber das wäre viel zu viel oberhead und tomcat benutzt der auch ;-)


----------



## Subwoover (16. März 2007)

Alles klar 

Das heißt ich müsste mich eigentlich nur nach einem Anbieter mit Tomcat umsehen?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. März 2007)

Subwoover hat gesagt.:


> Alles klar
> 
> Das heißt ich müsste mich eigentlich nur nach einem Anbieter mit Tomcat umsehen?



Ja, wobei du auf die Tomcat Version achten solltest, da je nachdem eine andere JSP Version unterstützt wird.


> For the impatient, current Apache Tomcat production quality releases vs. Servlet/JSP specifications:
> Servlet/JSP Spec   |	Apache Tomcat version
> 2.5/2.1 |	6.0.10
> 2.4/2.0 |	5.5.23
> ...


----------



## Subwoover (16. März 2007)

Ich arbeite mit JSF in der Version 2.5 soweit ich informiert bin, ergo... Server mit Version 6.0.10 suchen?

Nochmals danke für die bisher sehr hilfreichen Beiträge!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. März 2007)

JSF Version  != JSP Version



> Q: How does JavaServer Faces technology relate to JavaServer Pages (JSP) technology?
> 
> A: JavaServer Faces technology, version 1.0 relies on JSP 1.2. Since JSP 2.0 is a superset of JSP 1.2, it is possible to use JavaServer Faces technology, version 1.0 with JSP 2.0. Future versions of the JavaServer Faces specification will be able to take better advantage of JSP 2.0.



Kurz gesagt brauchst du mind. JSP 2.0, d.h. Tomcat 5+


----------

